# Brush springs



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is my first time messing with a 1946 312, and I have the brush springs messed up. Does anyone have a diagram or picture or description of how they are supposed to be mounted??The elbows seem to be hitting the armature, and could possibly be backwards??? I dunno!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I dunno if this will help you -- check this link to an on-line Flyer manual....

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/312_2?full=1


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

The brush for the 312 is a PA9603 Shouldered Brush. The shoulder should be up at the spring side and the full part of the brush agains the armature. For the shoulder to be touching the armature, you either have brushes that are worn to the nub, or they're in backwards.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> The brush for the 312 is a PA9603 Shouldered Brush. The shoulder should be up at the spring side and the full part of the brush agains the armature. For the shoulder to be touching the armature, you either have brushes that are worn to the nub, or they're in backwards.
> Regards,
> Jim


This 312 is the 1946 version, I believe. It doesn't have the shouldered-type brushes in it, it has the non-shouldered type. It also has the older style springs keeping the brushes in. I think I'm going to just upgrade the motor to a spring tube type, as in the diagram, if I can't get this right.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I got the spring issue figured out, right after I bought a new motor for it,lol. The bugger runs very nice, but I think I can up the performance a little by refacing the armature better, and a good lube job. I was just tinkering with it as I just got it Monday from a ebay deal. What a roach!!! All the handrails are rusty, mildew and mold abound, the smoke unit doesn't work, e-unit doesn't work, but nothing is broken or missing, except for one handrail I broke, (rust issue), and the rear tender ladder. Anyone got one??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are the kind of buys that you'll treasure as you put so much into them. Good luck with it.


----------

